# Romania & Austria - blog update



## Bagshanty (Jul 24, 2005)

A couple of blog updates, which may be of interest:

Vienna - and our own torpedo alarm

Romania - bringing the cows home


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

thanks again for uodating us, as always we are jealous :roll:


----------



## Bagshanty (Jul 24, 2005)

*Albanian blog - the final episode*

Home again after our 2 month circuit of the Balkans, 5505 miles.

The final blog post is here: http://balkanbeetle.blogspot.co.uk/, covering the home leg from Vienna to Dorset.

Now to tidy the whole lot up, remove the typos, put it in the correct order, and post it on my website, http://www.pippins.me.uk (but that might take a few weeks - you should see the mountain of mail to sort!)


----------

